

Basic HMM algorithms in Lisp?  - anaphoric

Hello All,<p>I am in a rush and I am almost certain that if I did some better searching, I could find such code without having to bother all of you, but...<p>Does anyone know where I can find some LISP code that does all the basic HMM algorithms (forward, Viterbi, Baum-Welch, etc.)? I could definitely roll my own, but, like I said, I am in a rush these days.<p>Regards,
MM
======
vikram
Lush probably has them, maybe biolisp.

